# Augie is Twitterpated!!



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

We have been going to obedience class for a few weeks now. There are two little white shih tzu sisters in the class - cute as heck! It is so strange - Augie practically ignores one of them but the other, 'Lacey', makes him lose his brains all over the floor - he acts so silly and wants to go to her and be near her. Obviously we have more work to do, getting his attention when other dogs are around, and we will be continuing with classes. I guess he just thinks class should be play time! Need to make a bigger effort getting him down to day care so he can play. I just have never seen him act around other dogs quite like he does the little shih tzu - and she doesn't seem freaked by him, though I do pull him back after a short while as he is pretty 'enthusiastic'. :biggrin1:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Awww...he has found his first love.!!!! You will have to invite them over for a playdate to let them just have some fun time.


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

Yup it's love. My boy's first love was a white schnauzer. They're still BFF at the dog park, but his new love is a golden retriever mix. He will whine by the fence on walks if he can't stop to rub noses or if her owner is around, to play.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Aww, the first love thing is sooo cute 
Its funny to me how they just hit it off with some dogs and other dogs they immediately know they don't like very much.

Kara


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Yes, it is very cute! She is such a sweet little thing and so adorable. 'Mama' approves of his choice!! :bounce: This session of obedience has ended. Hopefully, she will be in the next session so that I can get a photo of them, as I am going to toss the camera in my bag. At class, he would sit at my feet (she was across the room), look in her direction and whine softly. He NEVER does that!

There is a little black and white male maltese/shih tzu puppy down the street, about the size of a peanut, that we stopped to play with yesterday on our way home from our walk. Man, is this little guy is a feisty tiny thing. He was hanging from Augie's beard and ear hair and they were both so excited to play. But his behavior with him was different than with little Lacey. Such innocent little beings - sooo love them!


----------

